# Bay hippie outfitters 1/17 more redfish limits



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Redfishing continues to be on fire on Calcasieu lake ! Warm weather looks to be hanging around for a while so come get in on some great fishing with us !

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

